# • UPDATED Nov 17 • ehMac.ca Store! • NEW ITEMS! Lower Prices! Lower Shipping Prices!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The ehMac.ca Online Store is now open! :clap: 

Click here to check it out!

http://stores.ebay.com/ehMac-Store

We've got several styles of shirts listed all boxed and ready to ship in a variety of sizes. 



















These shirts are only $17.95 Cdn. You will receive your order in approx. 24-48 hours! ehMac.ca Sponsoring Members receive a full shipping rebate.

Please help spread the work about the T's to your Mac friends / colleagues both analogue and online! Or, *purchase one of the shirts for them today* as a great holiday gift!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally! :clap: I've been so patient.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Any chance that there will be some T-Shirts with the ehMac mascot in the future?

Dave


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Any chance that there will be some T-Shirts with the ehMac mascot in the future?
> 
> Dave


I'm in! 

Tho, the Windows shirt is funny.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dolawren said:


> Any chance that there will be some T-Shirts with the ehMac mascot in the future?
> 
> Dave


Absolutely! How soon depends on how fast these shirts sell.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*And now I wait 4 shipping...*

Sweeeeeet! I just got one 2min ago!  I cant wait to wonder through the mall and have windoze loving people give me the look:lmao: 

"Steve is my homeboy" is the one I got!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Where's the Microsoft shirt with the Monopoly dude?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Where's the Microsoft shirt with the Monopoly dude?


Then you'd be able to pay with money from here:


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Just ordered one.
"Steve is my homeboy"


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Sweeeeeet! I just got one 2min ago!  I cant wait to wonder through the mall and have windoze loving people give me the look:lmao:
> 
> "Steve is my homeboy" is the one I got!


Woohoo! Thanks 7gabriel5elpher! :clap: You're item has been shipped via XpressPost!

You're the first sale from the new ehMac.ca Store! 

I will say, that the whole eBay Store / PayPal / Canada Post system is VERY slick! I am also using iSale. iSale is a nice product, and ties in with the ehMac.ca eBay store, but there are a few glitches there. 

Other than that, order is made via eBay Store. I get notification from eBay Store. Person pays via PayPal, I get notified item has been paid for. I go to PayPal, and say print Canada Post label, PayPal pays Canada Post, label spits out. PayPal includes buyer protection, Canada Post includes shipping insurance, iSale keeps track of sales and email correspondence. 

Thanks again 7gabriel5elpher!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

marrmoo said:


> Just ordered one.
> "Steve is my homeboy"


Thanks marrmoo! :clap: Item has been shipped already!

Just 1 Extra Large "Steve is my homeboy" left!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax,

Check out GarageSale. It's the main competition to iSale, but better. iSale may win out on interface (in the past it has at least) but for useability GarageSale is best. There is a 3.0.1 or so beta available from the GarageSale Yahoo user group, or the 2.4.5 download from the site. The Yahoo group provides daily software answers, best product for free timely responses that I've seen. And the software sells for about the cost of a t-shirt.

http://www.iwascoding.com/GarageSale/
http://www.iwascoding.de/downloads/GarageSale_2.4.5.dmg


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

ehMax said:


> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


I love that shirt lol


----------



## min_max9000 (May 15, 2005)

Why use eBay at all? Why not just open a Paypal shopping cart on this domain? eBay is expensive.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I have questions. What kind of t-shirts are they? (Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, etc.) Do you have smalls in some styles? (Monopoly?  )


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Trose said:


> I have questions. What kind of t-shirts are they? (Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, etc.) Do you have smalls in some styles? (Monopoly?  )


Click on the link in post #1 above, or here:

http://stores.ebay.ca/ehMac-ca-Store


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do you include the arms and hands?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Click on the link in post #1 above, or here:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/ehMac-ca-Store


Of course I checked there first. If the answers to my questions were there, I wouldn't have needed to ask. If I'm missing something, please show me. I can't find anything mentioning the brand (I want to know, because sometimes I vary between a small and medium depending on the brand) and as you can see in the store, right now there are no smalls (but he stated he has 61 shirts in boxes). I'm wondering about future t-shirts.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought I was answering part of your question, at least, with respect to there being no actual "Monopoly" shirts yet (yes, I see your smilie for that one), and all the sizes being listed for each auction (for what's available now).





Trose said:


> Of course I checked there first. If the answers to my questions were there, I wouldn't have needed to ask. If I'm missing something, please show me. I can't find anything mentioning the brand (I want to know, because sometimes I vary between a small and medium depending on the brand) and as you can see in the store, right now there are no smalls (but he stated he has 61 shirts in boxes). I'm wondering about future t-shirts.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

min_max9000 said:


> Why use eBay at all? Why not just open a Paypal shopping cart on this domain? eBay is expensive.


Paypal does not allow you to have inventory as far as I know (I have about 100 shirts in 9 different styles in different sizes). Also easier to specifcy different shipping to Canada and US with other details. 

I'm eventually looking at a different system, but right now, that is more expensive.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trose said:


> I have questions. What kind of t-shirts are they? (Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, etc.) Do you have smalls in some styles? (Monopoly?  )


They are various brands, made in various countries. 

When I have my own shirts made, they will be a specific brand, made in Canada. 

For the Monopoly, I just have two XXL's. (Although, I'm tempted to keep one)  

I only have two smalls coming up. 

One is a shirt that says, "Invasion of the Pod People" with some zombie looking dude's wearing iPods. The other one says, "Longhorn, its whats for dinner."I have a number of Longhorn shirts that I'm planning to hold onto until the official Longhorn...er.. Vista release date.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> Do you include the arms and hands?


Yes, but as illustrated in the photos, not the heads.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Homeboy shirts sighting:










Only the coolest cats wear the Steve / Homeboy shirt.   

I wanna see pix from members who bought a shirt! :clap:


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Just received my shirt.
Less than 24hrs after ordering.
NICE!!!!!
I will post a pic tonight.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Will there be a shirt available with the ehMax mascot? I would like that. He's chubby, but cool enough.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> Will there be a shirt available with the ehMax mascot? I would like that. He's chubby, but cool enough.


His chin reminds me of Mulroney


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Mr Mayor, what's wrong with your PM?

Anyway... great idea. How about us in far away lands? As mentioned in the PM, you can ship non UPS to these shores for about C$14. Care to reserve a homeboy in XL or XXL for this side of the Pond?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MissGulch said:


> Will there be a shirt available with the ehMax mascot? I would like that. He's chubby, but cool enough.


There will be.. but only once these T-shirts are sold.  

Another 3 sold this morning...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Moscool said:


> Hey Mr Mayor, what's wrong with your PM?
> 
> Anyway... great idea. How about us in far away lands? As mentioned in the PM, you can ship non UPS to these shores for about C$14. Care to reserve a homeboy in XL or XXL for this side of the Pond?


Will send you PM this evening. Will make accommodations.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've got the shipping process down-pat! Another 3 shirts out the door. 

Mrs. ehMax and I were folding, bagging, boxing and labeling for days. Now these cool little shirts are just begging to be loved by a caring Mac geek. :love2:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One shirt went to Westminster, London, England.... the other shirt to Somerville, MA, USA.  (Home they didn't mind all the Canadian flag packing tape.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

LMAO ehMax that was the first thing I noticed... Canadian Flag! Very nice addition!!! I just recently put the Canadian flag on my backpack too... Im happy to be Canadian! BTW... I LOVE THE SHIRT!!!!!! Will upload pix soon


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Gimme one of dem der Windows shirts! I like dat der one. 

Order sent!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vexel said:


> Gimme one of dem der Windows shirts! I like dat der one.
> 
> Order sent!


Thanks Vexel!!!!  

Sent you an email regarding your shipping address. 

I home today just waiting to ship out more shirts! Most Canadian orders will probably have their shirt in a day or two!


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I want one of those "I just play one at work" shirts. That way I would get my record streight with Windows users that I don't like there system.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got mine!  Awesome shirt!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

ehMax said:


> One shirt went to Westminster, London, England.... the other shirt to Somerville, MA, USA.  (Home they didn't mind all the Canadian flag packing tape.


 JUST as I was starting to wonder... My friendly postman rang the bell :clap: 

NICE shirt, good quality, generous cut, Canadian sticky tape, only 10 days by cheap international post, bliss...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone else want to get more of their holiday shopping done?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Update on the shirts... I will be adding quite a few new styles in the next hour! Items will be shipped out within 24 hours. 

AND.... prices on most shirts have dropped to $17.95 with shipping price within Canada at $6.95. (The lowest they'll be going) :greedy: 

Pickup one of these cool high quality Mac shirts for the holidays today!

*http://stores.ebay.ca/ehMac-Store*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Microsoft ones will probably go fast. Tempted to keep one for myself.  










Sued by the RIAA



















iPod... Do You?










Few more to come!


----------

